# Red Oak "Odor"



## GM_DaddyMac (Oct 29, 2009)

A buddy and I recently scored some dead fall red oak via CL. It was a large tree (nearly 30" at the base) and given the amount of rot and other decay would guess it had been on the ground for two years or more.

As we cut into the trunk and larger limbs there was a very pungent odor. When I got it home and began splitting the odor became more pronounced. I am accustomed to the earthy smell of most woods when split, but this seemed to be even more intense. Even though it has been down for some time it is still quite wet. When I split the large rounds with a wedge, sap / water surfaces.

My wife and neighbor have commented that it smells like dog or horse sh:censored:. It is close to the house now as that is where I do my splitting, but will be moved to the far end of my yard to season. As more experienced wood harvesters, processors and burners I have a couple questions.

A. Is this normal with red oak given what I have described?
B. Will the odor dissipate with 2 years of seasoning?
C. Should I leave it uncovered for the first year of seasoning to allow rain and snow to rinse some of the smell away?
D. Will that same odor appear when it is burned? 

My wife has already declared if it smells like it does now she will not allow it in the house or in the fireplace. Any insights would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## cre73 (Oct 29, 2009)

We always say oak smells like pis* when split. The smell will go away after seasoning, and it is well worth the wait.


----------



## howellhandmade (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, oak does have its own odor. Smells like silage to me, and some of the big trunks have a kind of spongy white fungus permeating the heart that seems to make it smell even stronger. The smell will dissipate. I split and stacked two 190-year-old oaks that I had cut in my back yard this past spring, and for a while the smell was intense, but the stacked wood does not smell now. I've burned some of the scraps that were small enough to be dry now, and notice no odor in the house or while burning. I stack in rows with a little air space in between, and cover just the top with thick poly tarps.

I wouldn't keep or burn rotted wood, though. I discarded over two cords of soft, spongy, heart wood from the two oaks. I split away the sound outer wood and stacked it, and stacked separately some that was borderline -- not perfectly clear, but too solid and heavy to throw away. I can't tell you how that wood would have smelled or behaved in the house, but there's no problem with the good stuff.

Jack


----------



## burroak (Oct 29, 2009)

lol, oak can have alot of different smells. It depends on where it came from. Once it dries out it should lose most of the smell.


----------



## coog (Oct 29, 2009)

Red Oak does have a distinctive smell.I like it, and yes, it goes away as it dries.Trees that are infected with wilt have their own distinctive odor...fruity-like.It is the means of attracting the beetles that spread the disease.

_
Wherever A injures or annoys B on pretense of saving or improving X, A is a scoundrel. (Mencken's Law) _

Great sig line.Might be my new favorite.


----------



## ghitch75 (Oct 29, 2009)

we call it piss oak around here......it will stink your house up!!!


but it burns good....smell gets a little better seasoned.....but it's still there..


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Oct 29, 2009)

As a woodworker I hate red oak. When I mill rough sawn boards it makes my shop smell like vomit. Hence my wife and kids can always tell when I am working with "vomit wood" as they call it.


----------



## jburlingham (Oct 29, 2009)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> A. Is this normal with red oak given what I have described?
> B. Will the odor dissipate with 2 years of seasoning?
> C. Should I leave it uncovered for the first year of seasoning to allow rain and snow to rinse some of the smell away?
> D. Will that same odor appear when it is burned?
> ...



Answers to your multi-part question

A. Every Red Oak I have ever cut has the strong smell as described, be advised yellow jackets seem to be very attracted to it.

B. It will dissipate, and if you split it it will go much quicker, as the moisture seems to hold it and bark holds moisture.

c.I would season as any other wood, and cover just the top of the pile leaving the sides open for the air to get at it.

D. I have burned better then 10 cords of red oak in my life, and I have never noticed an odor after seasoning, not even during burning.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 29, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> Answers to your multi-part question
> 
> A. Every Red Oak I have ever cut has the strong smell as described, be advised yellow jackets seem to be very attracted to it.
> 
> ...



Got to agree, the smell can be very strong after a rain.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 29, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> Answers to your multi-part question
> 
> A. Every Red Oak I have ever cut has the strong smell as described, be advised yellow jackets seem to be very attracted to it.





And flies! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 29, 2009)

If they put that smell up in bottles, I'd buy a small supply if the price was right. 

To me it's sweet ambrosia. My mind associates the smell with gettin out there and gettin it done. Makes me think of lacing up the boots, sharp chains, topping off the oil for once without overfilling, and an empty truck bed that soon won't be.

The perfect compliment to oak whiff is the smell of 2-cycle exhaust. Like a whoopie pie goes better with a bottle of Moxie.

To be sure, fresh-cut red oak smells like an expired jar of Ragu dumped on a sweaty pair of tennis shoes that have been in a gym locker since the Clinton administration.

But I like it.


----------



## coog (Oct 29, 2009)

Always smelled like money in the bank to me.


----------



## jburlingham (Oct 29, 2009)

Woodbooga, I would have to agree with you on that........
It stinks, but it's a good stink, it means heat for the winter, it means getting it done,and It reminds me of times spent with my father. 

As far as 2 stroke smoke, that makes me very happy, but not as happy as a Moxie, Whoopie pies are good, but can be too sweet if you eat the whole pie.


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 29, 2009)

> A. Is this normal with red oak given what I have described?
> B. Will the odor dissipate with 2 years of seasoning?
> C. Should I leave it uncovered for the first year of seasoning to allow rain and snow to rinse some of the smell away?
> D. Will that same odor appear when it is burned?



Back in the batters box. Figured I'd actually try to be relevant to the OP's questions and not go off on another tangent about rotten pasta sauce, regional soft drinks and the associative olfactory epistemics of a certain fresh cut hardwood:

A - yes. 
B - If split definitely. Unsplit oak does tend to retain moisture good. I've never kept it in the round for that long, but left unbucked in length, it'll keep the oak whiff for a good long while.
C - Can of worms. We regularly have cover vs. uncover threads that go on and on. IMO, if your committed to 2 years, you're going to be fine either way.
D - Nope. Entirely different bouquet. Good earthy aroma. Some even fancy oak for meat smoking. I doubt there'd be much interest in oak-smoked meat if the end product was thew taste equivalent of oak whiff.


----------



## NC4TN (Oct 29, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> If they put that smell up in bottles, I'd buy a small supply if the price was right.
> 
> To me it's sweet ambrosia. My mind associates the smell with gettin out there and gettin it done. Makes me think of lacing up the boots, sharp chains, topping off the oil for once without overfilling, and an empty truck bed that soon won't be.
> 
> ...



Right on! Also I might mention that since Daddy Mac's tree was down, the tannic acid that we all love to smell had probobly fermented on sapwood side next to the ground, which gives off another distinctive smell!


----------



## acer saccharum (Oct 29, 2009)

jburlingham said:


> Woodbooga, I would have to agree with you on that........
> It stinks, but it's a good stink, it means heat for the winter, it means getting it done,and It reminds me of times spent with my father.
> 
> As far as 2 stroke smoke, that makes me very happy, but not as happy as a Moxie, Whoopie pies are good, but can be too sweet if you eat the whole pie.



The stink from red oak reminds me of dog crap. White oak on the other hand, that is sweet perfume.

And like others have all ready said, it does dissipate.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the feedback. I have cut and split oak before, but as noted the smell of this particular trees was considerably more pronounced.

I live in the burbs -- so I do not have hardwoods on property or a woodlot to cut from, so when oak is available you go get it, because it will not last.

Woodbooga -- I wholeheartedly agree. When we got the go ahead I was totally psyched -- chains sharpened, truck loaded and lunch on board. I do not get the opportunity to run a big saw very often, but this certainly made that possible.

I cannot say I "like" the smell, but recognize it as a couple days of hard work, chips flying, hanging with a friend -- for my (our) personal comfort. I still have the second truck load to finish splitting, but will get to that over the weekend. I split by hand so it is a good workout and a reason to be outside.

Thanks again.


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 29, 2009)

NC4TN said:


> Right on! Also I might mention that since Daddy Mac's tree was down, the tannic acid that we all love to smell had probobly fermented on sapwood side next to the ground, which gives off another distinctive smell!



Does the tannic acid pervade the entire tree? I know it's heavily concentrated in the bark which was prized by tanners who'd crush it up in barkmills for their tanpits. Hemlock too. Which begs the question - why doesn't hemlock have oakwhiff if it's the tannic acid that imparts the aroma? 

If someone knows, I'll be in your debt. I've wondered this for years.




jburlingham said:


> Woodbooga, I would have to agree with you on that........
> It stinks, but it's a good stink, it means heat for the winter, it means getting it done,and It reminds me of times spent with my father.
> 
> As far as 2 stroke smoke, that makes me very happy, but not as happy as a Moxie, Whoopie pies are good, but can be too sweet if you eat the whole pie.



We're in good company!












Calvin Coolidge was doing hay in Plymouth, Vt. when he was informed of Warren Harding's death. He was sworn in as president by his father, a JP and they toasted the event with a couple of Moxies.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 29, 2009)

Red oak kicks.



It smells though lol.


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 29, 2009)

Elm smells worse to me we called it piss elm. Red Oak and chainsaw smoke is what I live for, notice my sig.


----------



## NC4TN (Oct 29, 2009)

Woodbooga said:

_"Does the tannic acid pervade the entire tree? I know it's heavily concentrated in the bark which was prized by tanners who'd crush it up in barkmills for their tanpits. Hemlock too. Which begs the question - why doesn't hemlock have oakwhiff if it's the tannic acid that imparts the aroma? 

If someone knows, I'll be in your debt. I've wondered this for years"_.
**************************************************

Don't know 'zactly woodbooga, but I'm guessing the fir-type resins are overpowering the sap containing tannic acid. And yes, it is concentrated in the sapwood. I do know that when you saw red oaks in the spring when the sap is rising, you don't want to get any sawdust it in your eyes! Talk about burning! 

I learned long ago to not get to close to the circle sawmill blade when we sawed red oak. Every now and then we'd hit what we called a "water pocket" when sawing red oak and it'uld sling everywhere, and sometimes right into your face!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 29, 2009)

Red Oak, There ain't no better smell. It will be fine when seasoned. Just me but i like the smell of fresh cut and split red oak, i guess it's cause i know it's gonna be some good firewood and no need for natural gas which does stink to me.


----------



## jburlingham (Oct 29, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Red Oak, *There ain't no better smell*. It will be fine when seasoned. Just me but i like the smell of fresh cut and split red oak, i guess it's cause *i know it's gonna be some good firewood and no need for natural gas which does stink to me*.



:agree2::agree2::agree2:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 29, 2009)

On the other hand...chestnut oak smells like black pepper....have used it to smoke meat with.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm stealing a break from bucking up a nice FAT 30" Red oak right now.

I think you guys are off your Rockers. 
There's no "Doggy doo" smell. Maybe a hint of "Wet Beagle" mixed with the smell of the rotting leaves it's been laying on for several months, but nothing offensive. My grungy Chaps will curl your nostril hairs though...LOL!!

What I really enjoy is the slight hint of Cinnamon that comes off of Red oak when it initially goes into the fire. 

Y'all make the Red oak sound like it's some nasty stuff!!!LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 29, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> Y'all make the Red oak sound like it's some nasty stuff!!!LOL!!



You tell 'em. The one notable exception are the oaks grown say maybe in a 30 mile radius of Alton Bay, NH. Those are the nasty ones. And as a public service to any Granite Staters reading this, I would be willing to alleviate their suffering by removing the offending wood and disposing of it properly. 

Charity begins at home and I'm a firm believer in philanthropy.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 29, 2009)

If red oak smells so bad, why do BBQ cooks say that red oak makes about the best smoked meats of them all, right up there with hickory and apple?

Go figure.


----------



## jburlingham (Oct 29, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> You tell 'em. The one notable exception are the oaks grown say maybe in a 30 mile radius of Alton Bay, NH. Those are the nasty ones. *And as a public service to any Granite Staters reading this, I would be willing to alleviate their suffering by removing the offending wood and disposing of it properly. *
> 
> Charity begins at home and I'm a firm believer in philanthropy.


Good think'n Bill...........
I will offer the Same service to the Nutmegers in a 40 Mile radius of Lyme, CT.


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 29, 2009)

I smoked some fish one time with red oak saw dust, it was some of the best tasting smoked fish I have ever eaten.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 29, 2009)

*A few stinkers*

I've only run into a few stinkers, and they've all been the same species. I've cut a few diseased *pin oaks* that have smelled like cow manure, but all the *northern red oaks* I've cut smell great.


----------



## Nuzzy (Oct 29, 2009)

GM_DaddyMac said:


> My wife has already declared if it smells like it does now she will not allow it in the house or in the fireplace





Perfect. Kindly tell her her she's more than welcome to cut, buck, and split her own better smelling alternative.


----------



## coog (Oct 29, 2009)

You got it figured out pretty well for an un-married guy,Nuzz.Marry her as soon as she passes all the tests, o.k ?


----------



## Booshcat (Oct 29, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> You tell 'em. The one notable exception are the oaks grown say maybe in a 30 mile radius of Alton Bay, NH. Those are the nasty ones. And as a public service to any Granite Staters reading this, I would be willing to alleviate their suffering by removing the offending wood and disposing of it properly.
> 
> Charity begins at home and I'm a firm believer in philanthropy.



Love Red Oak, see I've got the good ones on my acreage, they smell like a cross between tangy fermenting wine (remember Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill) and dollar bills I can use at the Doll House to encourage entrenprenurial reawakening in our country.
***** ********* And it sure burns sweet. *****************
By the by I was married in Moultonboro, by the Rev. Ike Moulton back in 80 something. Which wife that was you don't want to ask.


----------



## Woodjack (Oct 29, 2009)

When I split red oak I hold my nose to it and want to take a bite.
Red oak is pungent and I love it!

What surprises me is how much moisture is in split red oak that's been down for a several years. It makes me want to smash my moisture meter for lying to me.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 29, 2009)

Nuzzy said:


> Perfect. Kindly tell her her she's more than welcome to cut, buck, and split her own better smelling alternative.



LOL!!!!
I'll start gettin' the spare room cleaned out.

Give it a couple months after the nuptuals and you'll notice the hog ring pliers in the junk drawer, and an odd irritation in the nostrils now and then...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Booshcat (Oct 29, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!!
> I'll start gettin' the spare room cleaned out.
> 
> Give it a couple months after the nuptuals and you'll notice the hog ring pliers in the junk drawer, and an odd irritation in the nostrils now and then...
> ...



Oh Man, Hog Ring Pliers,,,,,, now THAT takes me back to the day.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 29, 2009)

Woodjack said:


> When I split red oak I hold my nose to it and want to take a bite.
> Red oak is pungent and I love it!
> 
> What surprises me is how much moisture is in split red oak that's been down for a several years. It makes me want to smash my moisture meter for lying to me.



I'll take some pics of the mess I'm makin' on the creek bank with a Red Oak I dropped last Febuary. So far the noodles are only ankle deep and I'm only half done. Sap Down 30" rounds STILL weigh 100lbs or more, almost a year after the tree was dropped. Red Oak hangs onto the water like a cat on screen door.

Oh, and the fragrance is delightfull!!! I rolled in the noodles all afternoon.
The Bathroom closet where the dirty clothes hamper is now is all about "Essence of Oak"... My wife dosn't seem to mind one whit, unless I have been into creek bottom mud...THEN I get my Keester kicked.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## danrclem (Oct 29, 2009)

Booshcat said:


> Love Red Oak, see I've got the good ones on my acreage, they smell like a cross between tangy fermenting wine (remember Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill) and dollar bills I can use at the Doll House to encourage entrenprenurial reawakening in our country.
> ***** ********* And it sure burns sweet. *****************
> By the by I was married in Moultonboro, by the Rev. Ike Moulton back in 80 something. Which wife that was you don't want to ask.



Now that's the oak that I like to smell. It seems like it's mostly the white oaks that smell that way. They have somewhat of a sour smell. Those old black locusts stink too but it's worth it to get the good wood.

I also love the smell of walnut, cedar and sassafras.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 29, 2009)

*Dead Fish?*

Is it possible that fresh cut Red Oak smells a little like a dead fish? Maybe that's why some men like it and some don't. Hmmm... 

Please advise. :monkey:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 29, 2009)

coog said:


> Red Oak does have a distinctive smell.I like it, and yes, it goes away as it dries.




:agree2:


----------



## Nuzzy (Oct 29, 2009)

coog said:


> You got it figured out pretty well for an un-married guy,Nuzz.Marry her as soon as she passes all the tests, o.k ?





:hmm3grin2orange:



It took me 6 years to propose... She's well tested


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Oct 29, 2009)

There must be something wrong with me, I love the smell of cut red oak. My property is full of it and I enjoy the smell of every cut. 

You guys can send all the piss wood over here that you want to get rid of


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 29, 2009)

After 25 years of marriage i would love to give the wife some perfume that smells like red oak. Might even get the energy and interest to do some splittin. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 29, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> After 25 years of marriage i would love to give the wife some perfume that smells like red oak. Might even get the energy and interest to do some splittin. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203F4.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Best post I have read in years. I'm in stitches.


----------



## David Y. (Oct 29, 2009)

I love the smell of the Red Oak I cut. White Oak is good too. I just cut one of each up yesterday. The 80 with a 28 inch bar on it was in bucking and noodling hog heaven! I only stopped for a break to shoot a couple Wood Ducks. It was a great day in the woods!


----------



## coog (Oct 29, 2009)

Hard to beat MN in October.Between hunting( ducks, bow,upland), great fall walleye bite, and cutting wood, the days are too short.


----------



## KodiakKen (Oct 29, 2009)

*I have to add a little more than just smell*

my neighbors wife.......is allergic to everything. My cousin had a red oak dropped and chipped everything 4" and smaller..I hauled the rest home. had a total shi*load. my blacktop drive is 2 trucks wide and 100 foot long and it was blasted..before I had a logsplitter..thank god oak is like pine when green. I have to agree..when it is saturated it smells like dog SHI*. my neighbor had to close their windows and turn on the air. oops..so sorry..let me know what your heat bill is..hahahahhaa. but in all seriousness..it goes away and makes for awesome firewood. once dry for about 2-2 1/2 months it will lose most of the smell..cover the top only..to keep the mrs. happy..find some walnut or cedar..hell even pine..noodle it up and put some in a holey pair of nylons and keep next to the woodburner


----------



## David Y. (Oct 29, 2009)

coog said:


> Hard to beat MN in October.Between hunting( ducks, bow,upland), great fall walleye bite, and cutting wood, the days are too short.



The Walleye bite was not good for me this fall, which sucked as I got a new fishing rig(Alumcraft 165 Classic with a 75 Yamaha 4stroke) earlier this month. I will be ready for the Spring though. Duck hunting has been getting odder every year lately, they seem to hang out longer up North and pass through quickly. Deer hunting will be odd this year also. Lots of corn where we hunt, and all the wet weather has slowed the harvest. Maybe we'll walk beside the combines and shoot them when they bolt out! Wood cutting has been good, 4-5 cords of big Red and White Oak chunks that I'll split next Spring. Love the new 28 in bar and chain from Bailey's.

There is a lot of great stuff to do.


----------



## Soilarch (Oct 30, 2009)

Seems like it depends a lot on what type of soil the tree's in and what type of health/condition the wood is in. I know that I don't mind some red oak's I've cut up. I also know that the most disgusting tree I ever cut on was a HUGE red oak that had had its crown broke out of for several years. Like the original tree in question it was wet enough that a single hit on a wedge brought a puddle up out of the wood. (Talk about h-e-a-v-y!!!)

Smelled like straight-up vomit. I thought I was being a wuss until I got in my truck the next day to go to class...even my truck had picked up the vomit smell. And it was still a very strong, pronounced, no-questions-about-it vomit stench in my truck!!

Spent 3 days cutting on that log. About 40". 

I cut a lot of red oak and after it dried I couldn't tell you which pieces came from that tree and which ones didn't.


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 30, 2009)

That is the odor of a life that is no more. Well that and a touch of tannins. I love that smell just cut some white oak today.


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 30, 2009)

What grows mostly around here is Black Oak and people (including myself at 1 time) call it red oak as the wood is red. Even the lumber industry markets it as red oak as its in the same family. I worked in a nursery and true red oak is differant leaves, acorns are larger. I am not to familiar with the true red oak which is a bit differant wood but the black oak I cut varies in oder. Most of it smells like silage to me some more , some less, and now and then I get 1 that smells similar to puke. Pin oak about the same. Trees with decay and holes get water soaked and I believe that makes it worse. Some times trees in a particular spot are worse mabe something in the ground, water quality or something makes it worse. Any way Black oak and Pin oak are probably near 2/3 all the firewood I cut because it is the most plentyful and grows faster then white oak. I sell most what I cut and I try to get plenty of air drying time split on stronger smelling trees and seldom have a complaint. My sense of smell doesn't seem to be as sensitive to it as some, sometimes if I am not sure it has an offensive smell I'll put a couple split sticks in the truck cab and try it a couple days + get another opinion.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Oct 30, 2009)

fubar2 said:


> That is the odor of a life that is no more. Well that and a touch of tannins. I love that smell just cut some white oak today.



OT sorta...The smell I really miss is the old-school Hoppe's gun cleaning solvent.


----------



## willis09r (Oct 30, 2009)

I may have told this story before but it's funny so.......

I had a firewood bin that I kept in the dining room. Was down to stinking oak and knew it stunk, but didn't think much of it until the wife told me we had a dead animal under the house that I needed to get rid of. She said it smells like it's right under the dining room. I then realized it was the oak, burned it all by the next day or so and told her i got the animal out. 

Fearing she was gonna hollar about not having a fire if it was going to stink up the house, I didn't tell her the truth until I remembered much later.


----------



## howellhandmade (Oct 30, 2009)

Brushwacker said:


> What grows mostly around here is Black Oak and people (including myself at 1 time) call it red oak as the wood is red. Even the lumber industry markets it as red oak as its in the same family. SNIP



Exactly! The oaks in my back yard were black oaks, but it seems everybody I talked to about it had never heard of black oak, and it doesn't show on most of the firewood rating charts. Here's one of the stumps -- a fairly strong-smelling one, as you can imagine. The other tree was larger and not hollow, but had a wet depression in the crown and the whole center was wet and punky. It smelled even stronger.

Jack


----------



## burroak (Oct 30, 2009)

If you think red oak is bad, try cutting and splitting a cord of boxelder. Your neighbors would file a lawsuit, and your wife would divorce you! LOL.


----------



## coog (Oct 30, 2009)

And pretty much a waste of time, btu-wise.


----------



## NeoTree (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow i thought everyone enjoyed the smell of oak, i cant get enough of it. maybe it's becuase i've grown up splittin it. Around here we call elms piss elm, altough i dont mind it either. Maybe i need my sniffer checked.


----------



## David Y. (Oct 30, 2009)

burroak said:


> If you think red oak is bad, try cutting and splitting a cord of boxelder. Your neighbors would file a lawsuit, and your wife would divorce you! LOL.



I cut and burned some Box Elder a few years back. Smelled like I was burning cow dung. I was surprised that no one complained.


----------



## 1harlowr (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it smells great. Wish the smell would hang around longer.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 30, 2009)

*Forget Box Elder*



burroak said:


> If you think red oak is bad, try cutting and splitting a cord of boxelder. Your neighbors would file a lawsuit, and your wife would divorce you! LOL.


Box elder is a big weed that belongs in a swamp. Not only does it smell bad, it doesn't burn worth a ... :censored:


----------



## coog (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm with you,Doc.I call it_Acer Nogoodnik_.I have friends who tap them for syrup, but I hope I'm never hungry enough to eat Boxelder syrup.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Oct 30, 2009)

Got several boxelders in the woodlot I flagged...

Pretty sure I'm just going to girdle them and declare it wildlife habitat


----------



## coog (Oct 30, 2009)

I would girdle them with Pathfinder herbicide.They have a shared root system, so it will get most of them.


----------



## GM_DaddyMac (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for all the feedback. I have moved the bulk of the oak to its place of seasoning and the odor close to the house is all but gone. 

I had no idea my questions would spur a 60+ post thread but I have enjoyed reading each of your inputs -- from the love of the oak smell and describing its "essence" (good or bad) to identifying the most foul smelling of species. Those that have shared similar experiences with alleged dead critters and outraged neighbors and a desire to bottle and market the smell have made this thread that much more entertaining.

While I did not suggest that my wife buck, split and stack her own wood, I did politely remind her she would not have the same reaction as the wood is keeping her (us) toasty warm in a matter of months.

Based on the majority of responses I am confident that after it has some time to experience a little fresh air the worst of the stench will be gone.

Thank you to all who read or posted I appreciate the input --


----------



## Brushwacker (Oct 30, 2009)

I loaded my porch up with some half doughty black oak split and seasoned since last year and the only smell I smell is some bug killer I sprayed it with. 
It will burn fine and keep me warm.


----------



## angelo c (Oct 31, 2009)

Throw me into the "I love RED OAK smell"...

That being said I think many of us have Red confused with PIN oak or Chestnut oak. Which to me smell like horse poopee. and is stringy where Red Oak smells like fresh dough or bakers yeast due to something fermenting as mentioned prior. 

Can someone post a side by side of Red Vs Black Oak. and a Pin as well. Red oak is being unfairly profiled by the stink police and it's not fair !!!

Reminds me of the old song "trees" by Rush.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 31, 2009)

_Quercus_ = oak genus

The red oak section of genus _quercus_ includes black oak, pin oak, and northern red oak (among many others). That is why I included pin oak in my reply. Most folks around me see pointed lobes on an oak leaf and simply call the tree a red oak.


----------



## Ljute (Oct 31, 2009)

Curlycherry1 said:


> As a woodworker I hate red oak. When I mill rough sawn boards it makes my shop smell like vomit. Hence my wife and kids can always tell when I am working with "vomit wood" as they call it.



That's pretty darn close to what I think it smells like. I call it baby puke smell.


----------



## psych038 (Nov 3, 2009)

yes pin oak is very stanky! but i kinda like it for sum reason. we have alot around here and my dad used to cut alot of it when i was a kid. now im cuttin it and luv it for burning in my stove...great heat, long burn low ash. so yea i kinda like the smell. also pin oak is very easy to identify...they grow strait up with little banches all the way to the ground.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 3, 2009)

psych038 said:


> yes pin oak is very stanky! but i kinda like it for sum reason. we have alot around here and my dad used to cut alot of it when i was a kid. now im cuttin it and luv it for burning in my stove...great heat, long burn low ash. so yea i kinda like the smell. *also pin oak is very easy to identify...they grow strait up with little banches all the way to the ground.*



I don't look for pin oaks. I simply walk along and whenever a tree takes off my hat, there will be a pin oak.


----------



## WoodchuckPaddy (Nov 3, 2009)

Love that smell...


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 3, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> If they put that smell up in bottles, I'd buy a small supply if the price was right.
> 
> To me it's sweet ambrosia. My mind associates the smell with gettin out there and gettin it done. Makes me think of lacing up the boots, sharp chains, topping off the oil for once without overfilling, and an empty truck bed that soon won't be.
> 
> ...



:agree2:


----------



## super3 (Nov 3, 2009)

coog said:


> Red Oak does have a distinctive smell.I like it, and yes, it goes away as it dries.




:agree2:


----------

